# Inshore Power Boats not returning calls. Still in business??



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Let me guess - your message sounds like your post? I wouldn't return your call either.


----------



## mudpie4me (Mar 2, 2010)

I left them a message saying only this: "I am interested in your boats and I would like to get some more information, please call ..." I didn't say the name of my operation, just a simple inquiry for more information. If anyone knows Brad, ask him he could verify this. 

My post reflected my disappointment in Inshore Powerboats. 

-Muddy


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

sounds strange, i have never had a problem getting a hold of them for any thing. i am a IPB owner and customer service has never been an issue. i usually send a email or text and they call right back. have you tried kevin fenn? brad might be out of town or something.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

watch the language


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Look at the Ankona SUV 17.  Since you're on the west coast, give Ron at The Skiff Shop (http://www.theskiffshop.com/) a call or Mel at Ankona on the east coast.

http://www.ankonaboats.com/suv.html

They're also a site supporter, advertiser, & help keep the lights on.  That other company, not so much from my experience.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Damn hoss calm down. They are a smaller operation, Brad is the only contact point at IPB that I know of and he is helping run the show. A lot of operations have scaled down or were never that large to begin with. Give it some time and you'll get a call back.

And I agree with Bob!


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

i would check everything out regardless of who is a site sponsor. defiantly check out a native 17. i would have if they were out when i was shopping. i went with the inshore 16 because it is rated for four. the wife's only rule was it had to fit the family.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> They're also a site sponsor.  That other company, not so much.


Please note, we *do not* have "sponsors". Microskiff.com generates revenue through advertisers. This is an important differentiation. Sponsorship is a closed system where competing companies within the same markets would not be displayed together. (ie. Yamaha and Mercury sponsorship on the same boat) We are a "publisher" of content with advertising support. Competitive companies within similar markets have equal opportunities to market to potential customers on microskiff.com. 

*Again each and every company has an equal opportunity to advertise through our site.* Some companies recognize the power of our readership and continue to advertise with us. Others have not seen the light yet.

Let me close by saying *Thank You* to our advertisers who's support keeps the lights on "your" forum.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

in " muddy's" defense i also tried to contact ipb/east cape back in march in regards to a custom trailer for my sled, after several calls and unanswered messages plus a few more emails with no response i gave up and went a different route.


----------



## Cody_Music (Mar 24, 2010)

I called IPB less then 2 weeks ago. Had no problem, Brad answer on the second ring.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Brad is out of town. Might not have cell service. You can always call the ECC shop (407.658.7933). They are the sister company to IPB.Or you can email [email protected] He usually responds within a few minutes. Or even better you can post on the IPB forum: http://www.eastcapeskiffs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?45-Inshore-Power-Boats

It's funny how people get angry these days when someone doesn't return their call propmtly and runs to the internet to complain. I don't understand it. I guess technology has spoiled us. A buddy of mine recently left a message for a boat builder that is revered on this forum and still has not received a call back in a couple weeks. Did he run out and start posting all over the internet...nope! He just moved on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

> Brad is out of town. Might not have cell service. You can always call the ECC shop (407.658.7933). They are the sister company to IPB.Or you can email [email protected] He usually responds within a few minutes. Or even better you can post on the IPB forum: http://www.eastcapeskiffs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?45-Inshore-Power-Boats
> 
> It's funny how people get angry these days when someone doesn't return their call propmtly and runs to the internet to complain. I don't understand it. I guess technology has spoiled us. A buddy of mine recently left a message for a boat builder that is revered on this forum and still has not received a call back in a couple weeks. Did he run out and start posting all over the internet...nope! He just moved on.


Mostly X2 in this but would understand more moving on after trying to contact someone a second time.  In this day of cell phones people expect immediate response and for someone to take notes even while driving.  Sometimes S#!t just goes wrong so I give a second or even a third call if I'm sincerely interested.  Seems silly IMHO to take a chance on a major purchase with Murphy acting as an optimist.  Besides, I thought fishing / boating was to supposed to relieve stress. :

SJ


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> > They're also a site sponsor.  That other company, not so much.
> 
> 
> Please note, we *do not* have "sponsors". Microskiff.com generates revenue through advertisers. This is an important differentiation. Sponsorship is a closed system where competing companies within the same markets would not be displayed together. (ie. Yamaha and Mercury sponsorship on the same boat)  We are a "publisher" of content with advertising support. Competitive companies within similar markets have equal opportunities to market to potential customers on microskiff.com.
> ...


I stand as corrected and schooled...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

but, isn't the internet for releasing stress? 

;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

> but, isn't the internet for releasing stress?
> 
> ;D



I stand as corrected and schooled ;D

"Served rightfully... "


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Dang. Bob and Ron are getting f'ed today. Maybe old age is catchin up. BEEOTCHES!!!!!!


ps. More Ron than Bob though.......LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

> Dang. Bob and Ron are getting f'ed today. Maybe old age is catchin up. BEEOTCHES!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ps. More Ron than Bob though.......LOL


So, is Brad with you?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> > Brad is out of town. Might not have cell service. You can always call the ECC shop (407.658.7933). They are the sister company to IPB.Or you can email [email protected] He usually responds within a few minutes. Or even better you can post on the IPB forum: http://www.eastcapeskiffs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?45-Inshore-Power-Boats
> >
> > It's funny how people get angry these days when someone doesn't return their call propmtly and runs to the internet to complain. I don't understand it. I guess technology has spoiled us. A buddy of mine recently left a message for a boat builder that is revered on this forum and still has not received a call back in a couple weeks. Did he run out and start posting all over the internet...nope! He just moved on.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. In the un-specific example quoted I believe it was "a couple times" but I wasn't there for the calls.

So does SJ=CR?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Dang. Bob and Ron are getting f'ed today. Maybe old age is catchin up. BEEOTCHES!!!!!!
> >
> >
> > ps. More Ron than Bob though.......LOL
> ...


Maybe. If he is a hot blonde with some big fake.......


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

Please respond to the topic at hand. Other comments should be addressed off topic.

Thank you
Management


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

How many names can ya have on a forum??Its seems that some post with different log in names when its topic specific.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> but, isn't the internet for releasing stress?
> 
> ;D



This aint THAT kinda internet!


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

Ive never had a problem with responces from ecc/ipb/ocb. Always get a call or email back.
Muddy do yourself a favor and stop by the shop, you wont be disapointed.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i didnt want to leave ya'll with the impression i was p.o.'d or would never try to buy from them again, they were probably busy and felt my call wasnt a priority and put it on the back burner. as it turned out a sweet deal came my way and someone else got my business  *this time* . when it comes time for a new boat i'll definitely consider them again   . it does get a little frustrating though when you call and email several times with no response and i know each and everyone of you can relate  so i wouldnt go gettin pissed at muddy for his post  [smiley=hidesbehindsofa.gif]


----------



## inshore_power_boat (Sep 5, 2010)

> I have left several messages for a guy named Brad and have not received any returned calls. Are they still in business? Just poor customer service? We have a PRIME marina location in SW Florida and are looking to buy a new technical skiff that we can add to our fleet. At this point I am open to other manufacturers.


Wow! I had a customer call and tell me this was all going on. So i have logged on and read every post. I would like to apologize for missing you phone calls. email is the best way of getting in touch with us. We are super busy in the shop. We are a hands on company. Even the owers are in the shop working. Please email me your nuumber and i will be glad to return your call. My email is [email protected] or feel free to text me, i will return your message.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Just give Kevin a call! You might be able to get him to answer even at 3am! LOL I have talked with Kevin about a few projects etc....since before moving down here in 07'. He has always answered my questions and "seemed" super interested in everything I had to say even though I have yet to give him a dime.

For every 20 calls you never know which one will buy from you by conversation only. Treat every call like a "potential" sale. That advice is for Brad!


----------

